# Installing CM7???



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I would like to give CM7 and try. I am currently running UKB 2.1. I am a bit unsure about how to install the CM7 compatible CWM. I have downloaded a flashable zip for it, but it just seems weird to flash a zip that changes recovery while in recovery??? Anyway, if someone could point me in the direction of some good instructions or just give me the process I would greatly appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

You can flash within the recovery or use Odin to flash it too, then once you have that, go ahead and flash the CM7


----------

